# www/firefox 18 fails to build (in patch phase)



## xiaopeng (Jan 11, 2013)

Today, I updated the ports tree to the latest. When I tried to install www/firefox, I got some errors like this:

```
# make install clean
...
===>  Extracting for firefox-18.0,1
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for firefox-18.0.source.tar.bz2.
===>   firefox-18.0,1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.12.4 - found
===>  Patching for firefox-18.0,1
===>   firefox-18.0,1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.12.4 - found
===>  Applying extra patch /usr/ports/www/firefox/files/extra-bug780531
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for firefox-18.0,1
1 out of 1 hunks failed--saving rejects to
media/mtransport/third_party/nrappkit/src/port/generic/include/sys/queue.h.rej
=> Patch patch-bug807492 failed to apply cleanly.
=> Patch(es) patch-alsapulse patch-browser-app-nsBrowserApp.cpp
patch-bug685258 patch-bug722975 patch-bug732340 patch-bug778078
patch-bug781457 patch-bug783463 patch-bug783505 patch-bug787804
patch-bug788955 patch-bug791305 patch-bug798354 patch-bug800401
patch-bug806139 applied cleanly.
```

Anyone has the same problem?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 11, 2013)

Yes, I just saw someone else with exactly the same problem. Remove the file patch-bug807492 from the port's files/ directory.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 11, 2013)

Update the ports tree, the problem was fixed last night.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 11, 2013)

http://www.freshports.org/commit.ph...d=201301110715.r0B7Fw5p008173@svn.freebsd.org


----------



## xiaopeng (Jan 11, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Update the ports tree, the problem was fixed last night.


Yeah, I have updated the ports tree and the problem has been solved. Thanks.


----------



## TroN-0074 (Jan 12, 2013)

do I have to deinstall firefox and re compile it in order to upgrade to V.18?
I did [cmd=]portupgrade -R firefox[/cmd] and nothing happened.


----------

